# Le nostre terre ... leggende, racconti, storie ...



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Ciao 

_Dimenticare, sarebbe una forma di tradimento ... 

Le nostre terre, sono ricche di racconti, di leggende, di storielle,
che con facilità possono essere ricordate e raccontate ... 
Ma non solo. Raccontate anche dai nostri ricordi. 
Un profumo, un odore, un colore, una sensazione ... 
e un effetto domino avvia un racconto ... storie nostre ... 
_


_OT ... inizio proprio bene ...  ... 

L’anno scorso a natale “Mamanina” (Nonna) ci ha lasciati. 
Con lei si chiude un’era in famiglia … un vuoto incolmabile, 
insostituibile … un faro per tutti i figli, nipoti, pronipoti sparsi nel mondo. 
Una donna sveglia, attiva, riflessiva, curata fino a quella fine così inaspettata.
Lei, con un amore e comprensione immensi, che abbracciavano qualsiasi cosa 
fosse diverso. E diverso … è tutto e lo siamo tutti. Un’esistenza dedicata
agli altri … lottava per i diritti dei poveri … contro il franchismo,
contro l’oppressione … era amata e stimata, e lei ha vissuto con una 
umiltà così naturale … che solo al suo funerale abbiamo realizzato, che 
la sua grandezza … andava e viveva oltre la famiglia … la sua opera vive nel ricordo. 
Vive tramandata persino da generazioni … gente da ovunque, tanta gente … 

Stiamo raccogliendo le storie … quante storie, quanti racconti di quel passato. 
Una piccola donna lottava nei tribunali … studiando di notte 
e lavorando sui campi di giorno … e la vita, le aveva preso anche un figlio … 
una depressione devastante per due anni. Abuelita (bisnonna), pur 
non sapendo né leggere né scrivere … aveva preso le sue veci … 
Un’era si chiude … con queste due donne … e noi, le portiamo dentro di noi. 

Una parte del suo cuore era dedicata alle vittime del franchismo. 
Che con la legge dell’amnistia del 1978 … ha messo a tacere tutto sulle 
atrocità di quella guerra … assicurando da una parte la pace e 
l’imboccare le maniche, ma impedendo di piangere … 
su coloro che hanno combattuto dando la vita.  
Fosse comuni, ancora nascoste … gente deportata a non si sa dove … 

Si … ma quella amnistia, ha dato vita a tante altre cose. 
Non lo si può negare. Tutto ha sempre due facce. 
Ha facilitato tra altro l’integrazione a livello istituzionale 
sul piano nazionale degli zingari, los gitanos … 
facendo conoscere così al mondo intero una ricchezza culturale
che non si conosceva prima … el flamenco. 
Danza, costumi, musica e arte di vario tipo … un’altra realtà … 
E con questo, un bel vaffanculo alla Francia! … Scusate … 

Fine OT ... da qui, s'ingrandisce la mia passione verso le storie ... 

_Prendendo il vero tema del thread … è solo una dedica alle nostre terre.
Qualche anno fa, è uscita un’opera che racchiude la ricerca sugli scrittori 
della Costa da Morte di tre secoli… per non dimenticarli … 
C’è una grandissima ricchezza … prevalentemente il loro sguardo 
è rivolto a questa terra … una terra, che ha e continua a dominare le vite. 


*Mi tierra … Galicia: Costa da Morte*
Inizio … dai miei appunti … non ancora sulle storielle e leggende ... 
Perché è un mondo fuori dal mondo ... e prima una piccolissima descrizione ...

_Il paesaggio della Galicia non presenta solo una varietà geografica, 
un ventaglio grande di flora e fauna … di montagne rocciose … e fiumi.

Ma è anche un paesaggio della mente … un paesaggio di storie. 
Delle sintesi straordinarie … che racchiudono tanti racconti veri,
trasformate in legende terrificanti che vivono ancora oggi,
ma anche di vite chinate di fronte alla potenza della natura… 
Un mare che abbraccia l'immensità e che bacia e si fonde col cielo, 
ma che è imprevedibile ... goloso e che regolarmente si prende
i valorosi e i coraggiosi percebeiros ...  pescatori di percebes, 
l'oro del mare ... che in realtà, però, non ha prezzo ... 
Solo qui nasce quel tipo di percebes, carnoso e succoso ... 
dovuto alla combinazione unica tra sole, mar bravo, rocce particolari ...  
E questo mare, se lo fa pagare caro. Ingoiando, come contributo, 
un perseveros ogni tanto. Il mare ha mille occhi, mai voltarli le spalle. 
Ma questo mare canta anche una bellissima ninna nanna ... 
con un suo ritmo di danza ... che varia ... e che si racconta ... 
e i percebeiros iniziano già nella culla ... a riconoscere e interiorizzare
quell'ingranaggio interiore del orologio del mare ... di quel oceano,
che quando sorge l'imprevedibile ... con i suoi colpi di braccia ... 
ci si inchina con umiltà e si realizza inevitabilmente il nostro limite. 
In proporzione alla terra e alla popolazione, Galicia presenta un 
popolo di pescatori il più grande nel mondo ... l'unica cosa che 
possa spiegare questa sopravvivenza in confronto ad altri grandi
popoli pescatori che si sono diminuiti e o persino scomparsi ... 
è la resistenza umana. La capacità di sacrificio degli pescatori,
in condizioni economiche e con possibilità lavorative molto duri. 
E così ... quella vita continua ad essere una delle uniche possibilità ... 

Questa è Casa mia … La Costa da Morte … da Finisterre a Coruna … 


 qui, mi calo fino ad un certo punto e poi mi tuffo! 



 da qui, una vista sulla nostra spiaggia e ca. 800 m verso terra, la nostra Casa. 



 qui, dalla parte delle rocce ... vicino Casa ... 


 questo è il percebes, per chi non lo conosce ... 


   ... dei percebeiros ... 



i racconti e leggende ... seguiranno ... 

sarebbe bello, leggere anche alcuni dei vostri ...
dimenticare e anche tradire ... più o meno ...  ...




sienne

_


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> _Dimenticare, sarebbe una forma di tradimento ...
> 
> ...


La grande decana spagnola...
[video=youtube;EIuDYJb4cmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIuDYJb4cmo[/video]


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La grande decana spagnola...
> [video=youtube;EIuDYJb4cmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIuDYJb4cmo[/video]



Ciao Conte,

bellissime parole, immagini trasmette ... riesce a spiegarlo molto bene!
Mi sono vista anche gli altri video ...

Grazie ...


sienne


PS: Sarebbe una possibilità ... per Oscuro, di raccontare cose della sua terra ... 
Dare anche un'altra ottica ... vedremo.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;hP1D-l3ngwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP1D-l3ngwQ[/video]

La sonorità degli organi spagnoli è unica al mondo.
Gli spagnoli si distinguono per usare i registri di tromba disponendo le canne in orizzontale.

E hanno poi una caratteristica pazzesca, loro usavano registri gravi nella parte acuta della tastiera, e acuti nella parte grave della tastiera...

Le due mani si trovavano quindi a dialogare su intensificazioni di suoni più o meno sulla stessa frequenza...


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;hP1D-l3ngwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP1D-l3ngwQ[/video]
> 
> La sonorità degli organi spagnoli è unica al mondo.
> Gli spagnoli si distinguono per usare i registri di tromba disponendo le canne in orizzontale.
> ...




Ciao Conte,

mannaggia, me lo avevi accennato una volta e non avevo colto. 

Grazie nuovamente! 
Belle informazioni, su qui pensare e ascoltare ... !!!


sienne


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Conte,
> 
> bellissime parole, immagini trasmette ... riesce a spiegarlo molto bene!
> Mi sono vista anche gli altri video ...
> ...


Beh il meridione d'Italia è stato per secoli sotto la Spagna no?
Ora io trovo che avendo uno zio che abita a barcellona da oramai più di trenta anni, sposato in seconde nozze con un spagnola....
Insomma avendo girato io trovo che ci siano somoglianze tra spagna, sud Italia e Grecia.
Come in Ungheria troviamo somiglianze con il Trentino e il Veneto in virtù della dominazione austriaca.

La cosa più esilarante di mio zio e sua moglie, che sono stati qui in dicembre, è che parlano una lingua mista...mia zia ha imparato il dialetto veneto, mio zio lo spagnolo...
In poche parole non si capisce niente di quello che dicono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh il meridione d'Italia è stato per secoli sotto la Spagna no?
> Ora io trovo che avendo uno zio che abita a barcellona da oramai più di trenta anni, sposato in seconde nozze con un spagnola....
> Insomma avendo girato io trovo che ci siano somoglianze tra spagna, sud Italia e Grecia.
> Come in Ungheria troviamo somiglianze con il Trentino e il Veneto in virtù della dominazione austriaca.
> ...



Ciao 

Ahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il Nord-West della Spagna si differenzia tantissimo dal resto della Spagna. 
Sono come due popoli differenti ... proprio di radice differenti. 
Infatti assomigliamo molto di più alla Bretagna e all'Irlanda, per tanti versi. 
Penso, che sia anche una faccenda dovuta alla geografia ... 
E chi veniva fin da noi? ... Cesare ... è venuto e ha dato il nome Finisterre ... 
Ma le legioni erano terrorizzati, dai riti pagani e usanze celtiche, che 
esaltavano gli spiriti ... e non vi era via di scampo ... il mare o gli spiriti ... 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...



sienne


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Per gli antichi lo stretto di gibilterra era il confine del mondo no?
Per alcuni se lo passavi finivi nel vuoto...


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per gli antichi lo stretto di gibilterra era il confine del mondo no?
> Per alcuni se lo passavi finivi nel vuoto...



Ciao Conte,

sto parlando di un altro angolo della Spagna,
la Galicia ... proprio di quella costa del atlantico. 

E come se tu parlassi di Milano 
ed io vengo con lo stretto di Messina ... 

intendevo comunque un'altra cosa ... 

ma va bene così ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (1 Febbraio 2014)

*Magnifico thread*

@sienne

:inlove::inlove:

Tra tutte le cose che racconti, così emozionanti, perché intrecciano la storia privata con quella intera di generazioni che hanno vissuto la Storia maiuscola... ecco, mi ha fatto un grande piacere che tu abbia detto dell'amnistia del '78... Su questa memoria defraudata, questo lutto enorme che non è stato permesso al popolo di rielaborare ci sarebbe tanto da dire, vero?


----------



## tullio (1 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> _Dimenticare, sarebbe una forma di tradimento ...
> (...)__
> sienne
> _



Bellissimo! L'idea della discussione, di per sé, è magnifica, come dice Fantastica, ma proprio queste tue parole sono vibranti.


----------



## sienne (1 Febbraio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @sienne
> 
> :inlove::inlove:
> 
> Tra tutte le cose che racconti, così emozionanti, perché intrecciano la storia privata con quella intera di generazioni che hanno vissuto la Storia maiuscola... ecco, mi ha fatto un grande piacere che tu abbia detto dell'amnistia del '78... Su questa memoria defraudata, questo lutto enorme che non è stato permesso al popolo di rielaborare ci sarebbe tanto da dire, vero?




Ciao Fantastica,

grazie ... :smile:

OT ...

OHHH si cara, oh, si ... quanto ci sarebbe da dire ... 
Tieni conto, che da noi era sì forte ... ma pur sempre molto meno che in altre zone.
E nonostante ... chi parlava scompariva ... si pagava per vendere le patate ...
si poteva camminare solo in fila indiana con i cesti in testa ... mia madre,
e lei è giovane, cioè ha solo 65 anni ... ha visto ammazzare di botte dalla 
Guardia Civil ... così, all'orlo delle strade ... ma se persino io, e ho solo 42 anni,
ho fiutato bene il periodo del dopo FF ... i franchisti, non scompaiono così ... 
Quanti omicidi, quante sparizioni ... quanta gente ... e non è vero dei periodi
che vengono postulati, dal 36 fino al 51 ... non è vero! La gente scompariva 
e veniva ammazzata anche dopo ... fino alla sua morte, nel 75. Certo, non 
più in un modo così "ufficiale" ... Ma Emilio, dove sta? Dove? 
Fammi stare zitta ... è meglio ... 

Ma purtroppo c'è anche l'ignoranza. Se le cose non vengono dette,
mostrate, condivise ... poste in una loro cronologia storica prossima,
trapassa ... come un periodo solo un po' difficile ... che distorsione,
che tristezza, l'ignoranza ... può portare anche ad una ignoranza dell'anima ... 

Ma alla fine ... non si osa tanto parlare ... anche perché non si sanno 
tante cose. Ma solo il fatto, che chi vuole indagare (come certi Giudici),
vengono tolti dalle loro cariche ... puniti, anche se giuridicamente corretto,
ma vi è la legge dell'amnistia e tanti altri cavilli su cavilli ... 
Ma per quanto ancora? Quanto? ... 

Ma vedi ... c'è Pablo Picasso con il suo dipinto famoso della distruzione 
di Guernicas con ca. 2000 morti verso il '37, che fa ricordare
la brutalità di quel periodo e che è divenuto come un Simbolo. 
La città santa dei Baschi ... bombardata dalle Legioni tedesche Condor,
con l'aiuto degli Italiani ... tutti garanti, per portare FF alla suo 
gloria e vincita. Mentre i Francesi e l'Unione Sovietica ... lenti 
nel organizzarsi per aiutare i socialisti ... lentissimi!
Franco da solo, non ci sarebbe mai riuscito ... Hitler e gli Italiani,
hanno aiutato e sostenuto il grande massacro della guerra civile. 
Certo, poi FF ... ha fatto quello che ha fatto ... fino al 75 ... 
(sono andando a memoria ... sto viaggiando ...).


 Pablo Picasso (1937):  Guernicas



Eppure, si ride, si lavora, si sogna, si guarda verso il futuro ... 
Anche se questa ombra ci accompagna ... 

La Spagna, non potrà ostacolare per sempre ... le richieste delle vittime.
È riluttante ... conosco attivisti di Amnesty International (il mondo è piccolo),
e si parlava ... come pratiche su pratiche vengono archiviate ... 
Eh, già, la Corte suprema ha denunciato che non è compito dei giudici
perseguire tali crimini. Eh, già ... Ma guarda, l'ultima che so è, che 
anche la Corte europea dei diritti umani ha dichiarato che il tutto 
è inammissibile! Ci sono cavilli su cavilli ... che ... OK. basta. 
Vedremo ... vedremo ... 

Non possiamo, non possiamo tradire i nostri fratelli ... questo no. 


Ritorniamo alle storielle e legende ... 



sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Febbraio 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Bellissimo! L'idea della discussione, di per sé, è magnifica, come dice Fantastica, ma proprio queste tue parole sono vibranti.



Ciao tullio

ti do il benvenuto ...

Ultimamente sono un po' sbadata,
non te l'ho dato in effetti ... 
Forse, perché dare il benvenuto per questioni 
di tradimento, fa strano ... se ci si pensa ... 
Cioè, non mi sento tanto a mio agio ... 
quasi quasi vorrei dire, mi dispiace. 
Però ... qui c'è gente molto bella ... 
allora, sotto questo punto di vista sì! 

BENVENUTO! 


grazie ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2014)

Discussione bellissima


----------



## tullio (2 Febbraio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao tullio
> ti do il benvenuto ...
> Ultimamente sono un po' sbadata, non te l'ho dato in effetti ... Forse, perché dare il benvenuto per questioni
> di tradimento, fa strano ... se ci si pensa ... Cioè, non mi sento tanto a mio agio ...  quasi quasi vorrei dire, mi dispiace. Però ... qui c'è gente molto bella ... allora, sotto questo punto di vista sì!
> ...


Sei carinissima. Grazie a te! Non hai nulla da rimproverarrti, naturalmente, anzi... Si, ho visto: c'è gente bella e sono lieto di esser qui. 
;-)


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Discussione bellissima


concordo


----------



## Tebe (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ho avuto molti "nonni", non mi va di spiegare gli intrecci della famiglia tebana tra tradimenti, amici di famiglia varie ed eventuali, ma c'è una storia che mi raccontavano sempre e questa storia mi ha fatto vedere uno dei nonni sotto una luce diversa anche se questo "nonno" non l ho mai amato. E lui non ha mai amato me.
Era il 45, la guerra stava finendo.
Anche lui medico, che aveva fatto la guerra d'africa e in fronte aveva una cicatrice.
Una pallottola che stava finendo la corsa. Non l ha ucciso. Un gran culo.
Era un uomo grezzo. Un trombatore di professione. Una persona che trattava tutti male. le donne poi. Oggetti non senzienti. Molto diverso dall altro nonno. E infatti si siluravano sempre. Si chiamavano affettuosamente l'ebete e lo stronzo.

I tedeschi si stavano ritirando e lui era a casa. Che non era una casa era un enorme posto immerso nel verde.
Un mattino videro nel cortile un drappello di tedeschi che stavano "scappando"
Un grumo di uomini che tentava di salvarsi la vita. I partigiani gli erano alle calcagne.
Volevano entrare in casa. Erano sporchi, feriti  e stanchi.
Mio nonno aprì loro le porte. Mia nonna gli diede da mangiare.
Avevano armi ma non erano aggressivi. Per rispetto a quell'ospitalià che non avevano dovuto rubare con la forza le avevano lasciate in ingresso.
Il capo del drappello raccontò che sperava di tornare a casa. Dalla moglie e i due figli che non vedeva da due anni.
nella mia testa il racconto che mi fecero , aveva assunto sfumature onriche.
Mi immaginavo quattro tesdeschi giovanissimi sporchi e stanchi seduti in cucina, intorno al tavolo lungo 7 metri (giuro) pieno di robe da mangiare, in un atmosfera "normale".
Loro educatissimi. Nessuna impuntata aggressiva. Niente di niente.
Mia nonna diede loro delle stanze dove poter riposare, abiti puliti e sapone per lavarsi.
Accettarono l'ospitalità.
Un paio di ore dopo, mentre si riposavano arrivarono i partigiani.
Aggresiivissimi.
Mio nonno non li fece entrare.
Litigarono.
Il capo partigiano puntò una pistola in fronte a mio nonno dicendogli che voleva controllare casa perchè stavano inseguendo dei tedeschi e voleva vedere se erano li.
Lui rispose che no. Non c'erano.
Il partigiano non gli credette anzi. Cominciò a bradire la pistola sempre più nervoso.
Uscì mia nonna, chiedendogli se volevano mangiare.
Lui rispose no. Che volevano solo controllare casa e se avessero scoperto che nascondevano i maledetti tedeschi li avrebbero uccisi tutti, nonostante il nonno e la nonna avessero nel corso della seconda guerra mondiale nascosto molti partigiani dai tedeschi e nella zona questa cosa era ben risaputa. Chi aveva problemi approdava li, sicuro di trovare rifugio, cibo e cure.
Ci fu una lite molto violenta sempre sulla porta di casa.
Ma non li fece entrare.
Anche perchè in ingresso le armi dei tedeschi erano ben visibli.
Le voci si facevano concitate.
Gli animi sempre più nervosi.
Mio nonno disse alle donne di casa di rientrare e chiudersi dentro.

Dentro i tedeschi ormai erano svegli e all'erta. 
Volevano consegnarsi.  Il loro capo disse a mia nonna che era talmente stanco di morti e sangue e guerre che basta.
Si sarebbe consegnato lui. 
Diede a mia nonna una lettera, la sua fede e un altra cosa che non ricordo, con l indirizzo della sua famiglia chiedendole di consegnare tutto a sua moglie. Con un bacio a suoi figli.
Mia nonna, donna con i contro coglioni e pacifista disse no. 
mentre mio nonno fuori tentava di tenere fuori i partigiani, lei li portò in un altra ala della casa, un posto davvero a labirinto. Gli disse di stare zitti qualsiasi cosa fosse successa.
L unica cosa che chiese loro era di tenersi mio padre. Ai tempi super piccolo. Aveva paura che i partigiani lo uccidessero.

Alla fine i partigiani entrarono in casa.
Le armi tedesche erano state nascoste, così come qualsiasi altra cosa potesse ricondurre a loro.
Non si comportarono bene.
Saccheggiarono il cibo. Ruppero cose. Erano rabbiosi. Picchiarono mia nonna. La insultarono dandole della troia.
Ma non trovarono i tedeschi.
Se ne andarono, ma prima le uccisero il cane, uno schnauzer nano che lei adorava e che le stava appiccicato come una cozza.
E che aveva continuato a ringhiare per tutto il tempo.

I tedeschi rimasero dai nonni per quattro giorni. Aiutarono a rimettere in piedi il recinto dei cavalli. Aiutarono a fare mille lavoretti che per forza di cose negli anni non erano stati fatti.
ma era pericoloso tenerli li e alla fine se ne andarono.

Un anno dopo mia nonna ricevette uno schnauzer nano maschio. Un cucciolo, accompagnato da una foto che ho sempre visto messa insieme a tutte le nostre foto di famiglia.

In centro c 'era il tedesco capo, alla destra la moglie incinta e seduti ai piedi i suoi due figli.
Nella lettera c era scritto poco.
Un grazie. Un dio vi benedica e cose così.
Mesi dopo ricevette un altra lettera con un altra foto, dove c'erano ritratti sempre la famiglia tedesca con il terzo figlio.
Anzi. Era figlia.
La signora aveva avuto una bambina.
E l'avevano chiamata Laura.
Come mia nonna.


----------



## sienne (2 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho avuto molti "nonni", non mi va di spiegare gli intrecci della famiglia tebana tra tradimenti, amici di famiglia varie ed eventuali, ma c'è una storia che mi raccontavano sempre e questa storia mi ha fatto vedere uno dei nonni sotto una luce diversa anche se questo "nonno" non l ho mai amato. E lui non ha mai amato me.
> Era il 45, la guerra stava finendo.
> Anche lui medico, che aveva fatto la guerra d'africa e in fronte aveva una cicatrice.
> Una pallottola che stava finendo la corsa. Non l ha ucciso. Un gran culo.
> ...




Ciao Tebe,

una storia che fa riflettere ...
hai una forza narrativa, tutta tua ...
e dai delle sfumature, che tutto sembra 
un tipinto che si evolve ... con singoli punti fermi ... 
come il tavolo lungo sette metri ... o i no, di tuo nonno. 

Un saluto a Laura e Laura ... 

Si, fa riflettere ... 
dei perché futili di fondo, in tante cose ...
con quella verità, del sapere, che si può sbagliare ... 




sienne


----------



## Fantastica (2 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho avuto molti "nonni", non mi va di spiegare gli intrecci della famiglia tebana tra tradimenti, amici di famiglia varie ed eventuali, ma c'è una storia che mi raccontavano sempre e questa storia mi ha fatto vedere uno dei nonni sotto una luce diversa anche se questo "nonno" non l ho mai amato. E lui non ha mai amato me.
> Era il 45, la guerra stava finendo.
> Anche lui medico, che aveva fatto la guerra d'africa e in fronte aveva una cicatrice.
> Una pallottola che stava finendo la corsa. Non l ha ucciso. Un gran culo.
> ...


Una storia che ci racconta quanto brutta è la guerra...


----------



## tullio (5 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I tedeschi si stavano ritirando e lui era a casa (...)


Bellissimo!!! Te lo hanno già detto, immagino...ma hai davvero un gran talento a scrivere!


----------

